# Boom beach



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

hiya. 
Just seeing if any one plays boom beach instead of clash of clans.

I need to fill my task force up with some more players.
Cheers


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I started playing, but like all pay2play games, eventually it just takes longer and longer to recharge your army and progress unless you part with your hard earned moohlah.


----------



## SonicH1 (Mar 3, 2015)

I play it and I'm still looking to join a task force


----------



## 50spence (Sep 22, 2015)

Same here! Someone start one so I can join lol!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm on it but no task force... what is that?


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Used to be proper addicted to that game! My life is more pleasurable since I deleted it...lol

You get to a certain level and realise defence is completely pointless and it's all about attacking...


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I'd be up for a detailing world task force if someone wants to start one?


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

Another player here ! &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I play CoC and Boom Beach. I'm currently level 15 hq, level 45 and 270 trophies or so. I've never actually been on a task force


----------



## 50spence (Sep 22, 2015)

I've created one "detailing world" anyone can join and no minimum requirement.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I've joined.


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

My task force name is 
Hot Fuzz


Or type in #8282vpj9

Got couple spaces left 

Task force make the game more interesting.


----------



## 50spence (Sep 22, 2015)

Anymore for detailing world boom beach?


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

Not sure if any of you still play this but my task force has one spot to fill


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Whats your force name ?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry I wasn't on much for a while so I see the DW task force has kind of died off


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

my tf name is 
Hot Fuzz
Or type in #8282vpj9


----------

